# Very pale loose stools



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi everyone, bit of a horrible question I'm afraid.

My Alfie was given some possibly slightly 'off' cooked chicken on Saturday evening (by a well meaning friend- dont ask!). The following morning, he had the runs as expected. Normal colour, just loose.

Id already given him his breakfast Sunday morning before the runs started, so I just starved him the rest of the day and gave him a little cooked rice throughout Monday, little and often. I also put him on pro kolin (2ml 3 x day) and kept an eye on him, making sure he drank plenty.

He was no better yesterday so I took him down to the vets- his temp was fine, and vet couldn't feel anything worrying when he felt his stomach, so said just to continue with pro kolin, but up the dose to 4ml 3 x day, and keep him on a very bland diet. So yesterday he had just boiled rice in very small amounts throughout the day, and his pro kolin. 

Today, all he has had to eat again has been plain boiled rice, a spoonful several times throughout the day.

Since this afternoon though his stools have been loose (bordering on watery) with mucus and they're oddly pale.

Obviously I'm taking him back down to the vets tomorrow with a sample, but it's the extremely pale colour I'm worried about. Could this just be because he has only eaten colourless foods (rice and pro kolin) for a couple of days, or could something sinister be going on? I am wondering if it is the rather high dose of pro kolin the vet has advised, 12ml a day seems an awful lot. 

(Sorry if you were eating supper!)


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

try not to worry too much..if he was fine before the chicken it could be just his tummy not working right..sometimes the stool is a lighter colour because it is going through the digestive system too quick..stool colours though do indicate a lot to a vet..they can range through a lot of colours, grey. orange, yellow black and even green...

hope he is fine xxx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I cant see the Prokolin doing him any harm to be honest, its just kaolin,pectin and a probiotic. Even on chicken and rice for a few days the stools are paler than usual, so if its just rice he has been on it could well be it. If the chicken was off or bordering on it, he may have got a bacterial infection, think poultry and fish are one of the worst for it. He might need some antibiotics to clear it up. Mucos can mean the gut lining is inflammed and irrtated, so he may have a overgrowth of bacteria from the iffy chicken. If he is otherwise bright alert and happy in himself with no vomiting and its just the loose stools,
then just speak to your vet in the morning.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> I cant see the Prokolin doing him any harm to be honest, its just kaolin,pectin and a probiotic. Even on chicken and rice for a few days the stools are paler than usual, so if its just rice he has been on it could well be it. If the chicken was off or bordering on it, he may have got a bacterial infection, think poultry and fish are one of the worst for it. He might need some antibiotics to clear it up. Mucos can mean the gut lining is inflammed and irrtated, so he may have a overgrowth of bacteria from the iffy chicken. If he is otherwise bright alert and happy in himself with no vomiting and its just the loose stools,
> then just speak to your vet in the morning.


There was someone on here a while ago that had a dog that couldn't tolerate Pro Kolin. 
Can't remember who though


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks both of you. I know it's probably nothing but you know how it is, they like to make us worry!

I'll keep him quiet tonight, and keep offering him plenty of water, and pop a sample down to the vets in the morning.

He seems OK in himself, a little quiet maybe, and not at all impressed with the rice only diet. His face was a picture Monday morning- ''you starve me yesterday and now all I get is THIS!!''. Had to get hubby to take him for a walk when the others had their dinner this evening 

Poor little man, will be sleeping downstairs with him tonight so can let him out as and when he needs to go. 

Thanks for the reassurance.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

rona said:


> There was someone on here a while ago that had a dog that couldn't tolerate Pro Kolin.
> Can't remember who though


Really? Wow, I'd never even thought of the possibilty of dogs not being able to tolerate that.

Alfie has had it before but never in such a high dose, it's normally 2ml 3 x day, vet has advised double that so maybe it's just a bit too much for him. Too much of a good thing maybe? I'll speak to the vet about it tomorrow.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

rona said:


> There was someone on here a while ago that had a dog that couldn't tolerate Pro Kolin.
> Can't remember who though


Not heard of it before but suppose anythings possible. Hes going to the vet tomorrow though so hopefully they will get to the bottom of it. I know left over poultry especially if not stored properly can be iffy and it only started after that so, sounds like it may be the culprit.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

Found the thread

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/100660-ibd.html


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

rona said:


> Found the thread
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/100660-ibd.html


It doesnt say what protexin product it was though, they also do Protexin Profibre, protexin bio premuim and Protexin Pro soluable. It might have been the Profibre, I know the fibre in that is wheat feed, wheat bran and cereal straw, amongst other things, Wheat is usually a no no with IBD and as it doesnt state which product only Protexin, Im wondering if it coule have been that.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> It doesnt say what protexin product it was though, they also do Protexin Profibre, protexin bio premuim and Protexin Pro soluable. It might have been the Profibre, I know the fibre in that is wheat feed, wheat bran and cereal straw, amongst other things, Wheat is usually a no no with IBD and as it doesnt state which product only Protexin, Im wondering if it coule have been that.


Doesn't it say in a later post?


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

Yep, here you go

Quote:
Pro-kolin works wonders for some dogs but I don't think food high in fat agrees with Millie's stomach (I think it is made of 40% soya oil or something like that?). It ran through her


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

rona said:


> Doesn't it say in a later post?


Yes it does didnt realease it had gone on to 2nd page only read the 1st page not realising. Someone did mention it but they had tried it and doesnt agree with the dog because of the IBD. Probably becaue they cant cope with fats sometimes either and its got soya oil in it. Could be the dose is too much,
Nanuq usually has the 5Ml doses, but shes best part of 40Kg, if its a westie,then what the vets upped it too could be far too much at 4ml 3x daily.
Just checked the box puppies and small dogs 1-2ml to be given 2/3 times daily. Large dogs up to 5Ml 2/3 times daily. OP I would at least reduce it to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Yes I'm definatley going to reduce it, 12ml a day seems far too much for him! That's the dose I'd expect my Bernese or Mastiff to be on! He is settled now, fast asleep and seems content, will only give him a small dose of the pro kolin in the morning before vets. Thanks.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

When I first read the vet said 3 x 4ml, it didnt seem that excessive as mine being all big usually have 3 x 5ml when they are quite bad then reduced to 2 and then 1 dose until I know they are back to normal. It wasnt until Rona mentioned the dog with IBD not tolerating it and I really looked and saw your avatar was a westie, that I realised it was a lot and then I checked the packet and saw it was double the reccomended dose for a small dog.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Hope all goes well at the vet's today, will be waiting to hear how you get on


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I rang the vet this morning and he said no need to take Alfie down, but to reduce the pro kolin dose to 2ml 3 x a day (like I was originally giving him!). He said sometimes the lower dose isn't enough, and more than the recommended amount is needed, clearly not the case with Alfie though! I'll see how he goes today and I'll take him again tomorrow if no improvement.

I introduced a little bit of his kibble with the rice this morning, and his stools are a more normal colour this afternoon, so we'll see how we goes when I increase the kibble further for his evening meal. I think the odd colour was just due to the rice and the excessive pro kolin!

Thanks everyone for all your replies


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Good to hear things are going in the right direction, hope he continues to improve


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

Fingers crossed


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Spoke too soon. He has vomited and the diarrhoea has continued despite only having rice and a very small amount of his kibble. Have rung the vets and will be taking him in tomorrow. He isn't right at all, he hasn't eaten anything since this morning yet has just been sick again. This isn't like him.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Hope his Ok in the morning and the vet can sort him out. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh dear, I am sorry. These tummy things can be a nightmare and v often when you think you've cracked it, back it comes and bites you on the b*m

Lets hope the vet can sort something out. Hopefully just a case of taking things even more slowly next time


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Through the night he got gradually worse, unable to keep water down by about 3am so I took him in very first thing this morning. They gave him an anti sickness jab and sent us away with 5 day course of antibiotics and Zantac, because all the vomiting has irritated his throat. Poor little man. He's to have very small amounts of chicken and rice over the weekend and kibble slowly reintroduced on Monday, things all being well.


Thanks again to everyone who replied.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Poor little lad. Hope now he has seen the vet and got something to help him he will be feeling better soon.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh dear, I am sorry.
I had to rush mine to the vets on Tues eve and she was given an anti sickness jab too. Tried her with a little food as per the vet's instructions on Wed morning and it all flared up again. Thankfully after starving her until yesterday morning and then going teaspoon by teaspoon 2 hrly we seem to be out of the woods. 
All you can do is take things steady.
Hope he perks up soon, it's so worrying when they arent well.


----------

